# Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter



## DaveBarnes

I have a Samsung NC20 netbook with a Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter. Having just uprated my router to a Belkin N router opperating on dual band with a 300Mbps rate I was surprised to see my Netbook still operating at a max 54 Mbps. Does anyone know if this is the maximum rate that the Atheros can cope with and if so can they recommend an upgrade that would be suitable for the netbook?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## 2xg

Hi DaveBarnes,

Here's your Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter specs. It only supports 'Network Standard 802.11b, 802.11g'. You will need to replace/purchase a wireless 'N' network adapter and be able to connect to your N Router and get the Max speed.


----------

